# Engagement session



## Vtec44 (Oct 25, 2017)

Just a few quick edits from my session with this cute couple.  She looks a bit like Kate Beckinsale at certain angles.  I had, still have, the biggest crush on Kate when I was younger so this was a fun session.  They're getting married at a campsite in 2018... totally right up my alley.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 26, 2017)

Love the one of them in formal wear under the tree!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

Its amazing how women seem so natural and at ease in front of the camera and the guys usually looks stiff and a little awkward.  Very nice set as usual.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 26, 2017)

You make it look easy ... you don't see the photography ... all you see are the people engaging each other.  You take the people to another world and they are the only one's in that world.


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 26, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Its amazing how women seem so natural and at ease in front of the camera and the guys usually looks stiff and a little awkward.  Very nice set as usual.



Hahaha so true.  Rarely that I have a male client who's excited about being in front of a camera.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2017)

Very nice set!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh to be a mosquito in the air around one of your shoots. I can only imagine how much I would learn!

Do you ever get tired of hearing how stunning your work is?

Maybe you should shoot something terrible and switch things up for us here. Could you do that, even if you tried? :giggle:


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 26, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Oh to be a mosquito in the air around one of your shoots. I can only imagine how much I would learn!
> 
> Do you ever get tired of hearing how stunning your work is?
> 
> Maybe you should shoot something terrible and switch things up for us here. Could you do that, even if you tried? :giggle:



If I book a wedding in your area, maybe you can come out and assist  

But to be honest, you're within the gender and age group of my typical clients ... so I'm glad whatever I'm doing is working


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2017)

I adore the shot of her walking on top of the downed log! OMG!


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 30, 2017)

Really nice set, and I've always LOVED your post processing. Do you or have you ever done any videos or write ups on you post work, or is that something you have considered? It's too good not to share


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 30, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Really nice set, and I've always LOVED your post processing. Do you or have you ever done any videos or write ups on you post work, or is that something you have considered? It's too good not to share



Thanks!!  Well, you're in luck because I went through it briefly in my other post ( Lens comparison, Nikon 85mm f1.4 vs Pentax 67 90mm f2.8 )  .  I basically use film to color correct my skin tone and colors, but I prefer a bit more contrast on my film scan.  So the skin tone in my photos are kind of like film but colorful and contrast like digital.  I've thought about writing something up but I just can't find the time to do it, plus it's a lot to write up.


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 30, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice set, and I've always LOVED your post processing. Do you or have you ever done any videos or write ups on you post work, or is that something you have considered? It's too good not to share
> ...


It's exactly your skin tones and contrast in your images that I really like! Im all like Why. Can't. I. Figure. This. Out!  It's definitely a lot of work to put together write ups or videos, so I don't blame you one bit!


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 30, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> It's exactly your skin tones and contrast in your images that I really like! Im all like Why. Can't. I. Figure. This. Out!  It's definitely a lot of work to put together write ups or videos, so I don't blame you one bit!



Well, now at least you have a starting point.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 30, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 30, 2017)

Really a nice set of images. Especially like the one with the girl on the log, I think they guy forgot about the camera in that one.


----------

